

Microsoft Imagines Browsers Without Plug-ins - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/9226/business/microsoft-imagines-browsers-without-plug-ins

======
Impossible
Does this mean Microsoft plans on abandoning Silverlight? Does it mean this
mean that Microsoft plans on supporting WebGL (or any means of 3D in the
browser)? They can imagine whatever they want but the reality is that plugins
support a lot of things that IE cannot do and Microsoft has not announced
plans to support.

